# Hyatt in Punta Cana Dominican Republic



## ral (Mar 9, 2011)

"Slated to open in early 2014, the new 201-room Hyatt Regency Cap Cana will be located on Juanillo Beach within the exclusive master planned resort community of Cap Cana, which currently includes a marina; the Punta Espada Golf Course, the first of three planned Jack Nicklaus signature golf courses, two beach clubs, and several single family and multi-family residential developments. In addition to the hotel, the project will also include 46 Hyatt Regency-branded residences and 12 villas."

Any word on whether the residences and/or villas will be a part of the Hyatt Vacation Club?


----------



## bdh (Mar 11, 2011)

ral said:


> Any word on whether the residences and/or villas will be a part of the Hyatt Vacation Club?



Similar to Hyatt's other Caribbean locations in the pipeline; I would expect the new properties to be a mixture of hotel rooms, wholly owned and fractional residences.  Haven’t seen anything definitive on the topic, but would expect that Hyatt will let the wholly owned and fractional residences exchange with the current properties in the Hyatt Residence Club.  I’m betting that it would be a program similar to what's in place at The Blue and Escala. 

From the Escala page, "The condominiums will be marketed to individual buyers, who will be able rent them if they wish. Condo owners who enter the rental program can join the Hyatt Vacation Club, a vacation ownership timeshare program at 15 Hyatt Vacation and Residence Clubs or at properties within Interval International."


----------

